# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  You Can Now 3D Printer Your Own Marijuana Hydroponics System

## Eddie

Many of you have undoubtedly heard of 3Dpoinic, a company which as burst onto the scenes with their open source 3D printable hydroponics system.  Now the company has unveiled their new Medical Marijuana hydroponic system which is also free to download, and makes the cultivation of cannabis a much easier process.  Read and see more on this at: http://3dprint.com/78712/grow-marijuana-hydroponics/

----------


## hobbes

great...that's all we need...an easier way for everyone to be high all the time...

----------


## surfius

Hmm .. I think this way I can save a lot of money on growing cannabis. Thank you for such a useful post! Now you do not have to constantly spend money on containers for plants. I've thought about this before, but I've never had enough time to implement this model. If you think about it, then recently I almost did not spend time on cannabis and used-high-quality cbd oil. I think this project will be able to motivate me to grow cannabis again in the future. Well, thank you so much for sharing this article, I hope it will help many people!

----------

